# Right time to start training baby tiels?



## Vanillacy (Mar 22, 2011)

So I have 2 baby cockatiels, 18 and 17 days of age. I want to start training them as soon as possible. Problem is, I don't know when is the right time.

I was thinking I should start when they're 2 months old. When is the youngest time I can start training them?

Also, when do I get them perches? They're still very young and i keep them in a box, with a heating pad in it, with a cloth covering the top (they still get air, don't worry), they also have a small container of water, I hear it keeps them moist and helps them keep hydrated.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im not too familiar with aging... i know they wean at the youngest of 8 weeks (2 months) which is when i got my dally. her breeder handfed her and worked with her before i got her.... so if that helps at all? im sorry, i dont know much about the baby training stages  im sure someone will help you today


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can start training them right now. You're hand feeding them right? If so, then you've already got a head start as they are not afraid of hands. Once they start fledging (flying) around 4 or 5 weeks old you can start teaching them to perch and to step up.


----------

